
Are you still using an RSS reader? - joeyespo
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/16/16780356/rss-reader-feedly-news-sources-poll
======
sohkamyung
Yes I am. RSS feeds are still the main way I get news from various sites. I'm
using InoReader [1] as my RSS aggregator and pay for using it as I value the
service highly.

[1] [https://www.inoreader.com/](https://www.inoreader.com/)

